# SFX stress



## drama81 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I have been working with a small theatre in SLC, Utah for the past 3 years running lights and sound. I have recently been told that I am taking over when our senior technician leaves, however I have never had to make SFX before. I want to make a good immpression. I have have looked at different sites but have not found any SFX i like. I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on finding great SFX?


----------



## DaveySimps (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome Drama81! Great to have you here. Be sure to stop by the wiki and check out the search function. There is a lot of good info there. I recall several threads just recently about SFX sites specifically. Don't be afraid to post in the Sound Forum if you do not find what you are looking for.

If you would not mind telling us where you heard about the site, that would be great. We are a nosy bunch around here. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 11, 2009)

drama81 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been working with a small theatre in SLC, Utah for the past 3 years running lights and sound. I have recently been told that I am taking over when our senior technician leaves, however I have never had to make SFX before. I want to make a good immpression. I have have looked at different sites but have not found any SFX i like. I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on finding great SFX?



Hey, Drama81, welcome to CB from another SLC local. What theatre are you at? I used to be more into the sounds world, now I am mostly an electrician, but I can still do it. So feel free to shoot me a PM or email as I would be happy to provide you with local help if I can. Other than that, surf the forums, we have lots of great answers, and will happily answer any questions you have.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Drama81! The archives of this website contain a LOT of great information. Most questions have already been answered a couple of times. I recently started a thread on that very topic. I'm going to make you do your own search (because I'm a mean teacher and that's how I roll). However, since you are new, I'll be nice and tell you exactly what to search for to find the thread you want: "Sound effects websites"


----------



## drama81 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your input I really appreciate it. I' ok be sure to take advantage of your kindness


----------



## drama81 (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh and I stumbles across this site looking for SFX and thought I might pick up a lot of good info here.


----------

